# Priceless puppies...but what did you fork over?



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

I thought it would be interesting to see on average how much people paid for their chihuahuas. They seem to be getting more and more expensive. If you have more than one chi, just figure out the average price between them. Convert Canadian dollars, pounds, etc into US dollars to make the poll more accurate. http://www.xe.com/ucc/ Please do not include shipping in the price. Thanks!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mine where all between the 1000-1500 mark :? 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

I paid $250 USD for Cooper. Maybe $200... I can't remember. Either way, I got a bargain!!


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i (well my sister paid for my mum) £240 for deano, which is 424.996 USD
so at this time where chis are sky high i think i got a good deal!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Cooper said:


> I paid $250 USD for Cooper. Maybe $200... I can't remember. Either way, I got a bargain!!


Did you ever!!  I paid about $1100-1200 USD for Diego but I remember when I was first looking I thought, because chi's were so small, they would cost around $100...boy, was I in for a shock! :shock:


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

I paid $250 USD for Chico and I have to say he's the best thing I've ever bought.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Alli said:


> I paid about $1100-1200 USD for Diego but I remember when I was first looking I thought, because chi's were so small, they would cost around $100...boy, was I in for a shock! :shock:


 :shock: :shock: :shock: Wowsa... Diego's cute and worth every penny of that but that's shocking to me - I wouldn't have even considered Cooper if he had been that price.

I have noticed that the further you get from Mexico, the more expensive chis tend to be... maybe because they've been a pretty common and popular breed in this area of the country for years? I dunno... but I wasn't going to pay over $200 for a chi and I didn't look at any over $250. The funny thing is that most breeders in Texas that weren't producing litters from champion lines were selling for $250-300. I would have choked if I had seen a pup costing over $500 that didn't poop gold. :lol:


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

Stitch was £800 so $1,413.75 fully KC papered, champ pedigree (eventhough the mini man doesn't look like show material) but to me he's priceless


----------



## cobaltgirl (Feb 22, 2005)

I paid $50 USD for Zoe. It went to help cover her vet bills and food, to her foster mom. She was a puppy mill rescue. She doesn't have papers, but she's pure chi (I even got to meet her mom, who was also rescued).


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

Charley is supposed to be pedigreed as his parents were show dogs ... but I'm sorry, how can a 13lb boy come from show dogs? I love him anyway and didn't buy him to show. I only paid $250, so he was a bargain too.

Of course, I only paid $100 for Mr. Snoopy! But y'all know his story already!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

I raised Andy, Kaydee, Emmie, Hollie and Boomer.
I paid $100 for Kimmie, $200 for allie, $600 for jolie and $900 for Max including shipping. Jolie's sister will be $500.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I paid 800 pounds for romeo. (which i think is about the average uk price at the moment) $1,413.75


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

I paid $225.00 for Hershey.


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

i paid $450 for bonnie


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Cooper said:


> :shock: :shock: :shock: Wowsa... Diego's cute and worth every penny of that but that's shocking to me - I wouldn't have even considered Cooper if he had been that price.
> 
> I have noticed that the further you get from Mexico, the more expensive chis tend to be... maybe because they've been a pretty common and popular breed in this area of the country for years? I dunno... but I wasn't going to pay over $200 for a chi and I didn't look at any over $250. The funny thing is that most breeders in Texas that weren't producing litters from champion lines were selling for $250-300. I would have choked if I had seen a pup costing over $500 that didn't poop gold. :lol:


I know...it definitely wasn't what I set out to spend but when I saw his sweet little face, I just couldn't resist!!  I honestly had never seen another chihuahua in person before I got Diego. They're not very common around where I live and I couldn't find any breeders near me who had any chocolates. Diego is actually from Colorado and my friend flew down to pick him up for me cuz I hate flying so much. But you're right...worth every penny!! 


Jenn...you got the deal of the century on Hershey!!! I can't believe she sold Diego's little brother for so much cheaper...LOL!! :lol:


----------



## Miellie (Sep 5, 2005)

I paid R 1300.00 for Miellie which equals to about $200. After her shots and all her toys and bedding it's closer to $300.00. I've never been so glad I spend money on something in my life!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

here goes i paid-

£50 for tyke

£500 for jacob 

£1000 for ruby

and my b/friends paying £850 for honey

and iv gotta pay £800 for pandora 

not sure what that is in dollars but they are worth every penny i got tyke and jacob at real bargain prices from friends and am getting my other girlsquite cheap ruby is my dearest but she is worth it


----------



## *Nicole* (Aug 9, 2005)

I paid $250 for Mr Filmore and got his papers


----------



## labtestedchi (Jun 29, 2005)

I paid $450 USD for each one of my chis..one male and one female..both with full registration AKC papers.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

My bf paid $450 for Lina and he was supposed to pay $400 for Boss. But he told the lady that since he got screwed with Lina (they said she was registered and she wasn't and blah blah blah), he was only giving her another $100 if she didn't send us papers for him. So, yeah, if we don't get papers, we just bought a chi for $200.


----------



## Tucker-N-Jasper (Aug 6, 2005)

As I've said before. I looked and looked for a white spotted long hair. This is the price in the San Francisco Bay Area (I actually bought him in the San Juaquin Valley) for a papered Chihuahua. He does have Ch. bloodlines and I had the option for his reg papers. Seeing the evidence that the litter was registered I was happy with that and it saved me $500 in the price to have him neutered and unpapered. I paid a total of $1000 which included an extra month board and neuter (she took care of the neuter and the aftercare and held him for me for a month until I was set up to take him. He was ready to go when I first chose him -- 12 weeks. I picked him up at 15 1/2 wks).

To me he's worth every penny, though about $500 more than I wanted to spend. Once I met him my heart was lost.


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

in norway i believe the average is 16,000NOK which is about $2461. :shock: 

Beenie was $300 and Freia was $275.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

I paid £800 for tyson , he is worth every penny!  :wave:


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

*puppy price*

$260.00 w/no papers I talked the man down from $300.00 a Gastly breeder!!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

tyson was $800 (back at the beginning of 03)
chloe was also $800 dollars but they gave me a "deal" because they knew me since i bought tyson there (a puppy store that i owuld never step foot in again)
and leila was $1000 since shes blue but thats actually a good price for any chi around my area. i think theyre about $1200 around here now.

heres a place thats about 15 or 20 minutes from my hosue. i bought a really cute carrier from them and went to check out the puppies. there store was amazing! they had everyone use sanitizer after touching a puppy. they keep them in cute cribs and when you go from one crib to the next you have to use hand sanitizer. there puppies seemed to be really healthy and they were in the news paper for something good, but i guess you never can tell if the puppies do come from puppy mills. i thought id share the site so you could get an idea of prices on all breeds. it seems liek the bigger the dog the cheaper. doesnt make much sense but who knows. 

http://preciouspuppies.net/puppies_filtered.php?BreedID=40&Submit=Go


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I originally paid $175 for Chico but I stopped the check because he was sick so I paid the breeder nothing and the vet like $400.
I will only be paying the registration for Angelo because my moms dogs had puppies and she is giving one to us.


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

i so wish i lived abroad they sem so much cheaper id love a blue merle or red merle


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

$1,000,000,000 for dog toys, bedding, food, vet, clothing...
$3 for Chihuahua Security Company sign for front door
Seeing this face every day? Priceless









Jill


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

I paid $800. for Teddy.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

I adopted Tucker from a rescue group. I paid $175.00 for him, and before I could actually bring him home, he contracted Parvo and the rescue group spent all that and more for Tucker's 8 day stay at the vet clinic.


----------



## EnoughLuv4_two (Aug 4, 2005)

I paid $850.00 a piece for Sasha and Poncho (siblings) ... and just paid $900.00 for my Pug.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I actually paid nothing for Jazzy, as she was a gift from my children and grand-children last Christmas. I chose the puppy I wanted, and they paid $450. for Jazzy. Worth every penny!!!

Cooper's mom, you are correct about chis being much cheaper in Texas. I had looked at some ads and talked to a breeder there when I was staying with my dad early last year. I really intended to wait until I came back to Texas this year and buy a puppy there. But then Tia's health began to decline so rapidly in Sept. last year, and we knew she didn't have much longer. That's when my oldest grand-daughter went into action, checked out breeders, and started taking me to look at puppies. I'm so glad she did, and that I got Jazzy when I did. Don't know how I would have made it through when I lost Tia if I hadn't had Jaz. When you are sad or sick, there is absolutely nothing like the unconditional love of a puppy. :love7:


----------



## Trinitee_112 (Dec 7, 2004)

I paid $400 for sammy and he is worth every penny


----------



## BlueMo0nz (Nov 2, 2004)

I paid nothing for Amber. She was a surprise B day present from my boyfriend. He paid $450 which included her spay. She came with CKC papers. She was 1.5 yrs old at that time.

Cody the possible Chi mix I paid a whopping $65 for which included his neuter. He was fulll grown (around 1.5 then) Obviously he isn't registered to anything..heck I don't even know what his mis is! LOL but hes my grouchy baby.

Tyke...He was a pricey puppy at 1500. My parents for my bday agreed to pay for half so I paid $750. (I was looking for a dog no more than $1000 and hoping for around $800). He is AKC registered and blue with brindle and pretty small.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i paid $1000 for chiwi and jumba was free, i just doggy sat while the breeder was away on vacation and i got him as payment, i could have got cash but i opted for his cute chubby self....


----------



## simplysweet8806 (Sep 7, 2005)

I paid (well my mom did LOL) $300 for Teddy. 

It was def. worth it though! I don't think I would have paid much more though if I would have had to pay. LOL


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Ivy was £700 which was about average in Britain. The prices here are unbelievably high at the moment.


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

i paid $250 usd for peanut butter well not really he was a bday present and $700 usd for jelly which i put up i think $250 for


----------



## LuvMyChi (Aug 8, 2005)

Alli said:


> Jenn...you got the deal of the century on Hershey!!! I can't believe she sold Diego's little brother for so much cheaper...LOL!! :lol:


Yeah, I was glad I got such a deal, but no matter the prices for our babies, they are SO worth it. :wave: :wink:


----------



## Strawberrykiwi (Sep 28, 2005)

I paid $350 USD (6 years ago) for Bridgette with papers, $20 (a rescue) for Piper no papers but she is worth a million to me, and Blu (with papers) was free from an elderly couple who could no longer care for him.


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

Cooper said:


> =I have noticed that the further you get from Mexico, the more expensive chis tend to be... maybe because they've been a pretty common and popular breed in this area of the country for years? I dunno... but I wasn't going to pay over $200 for a chi and I didn't look at any over $250. The funny thing is that most breeders in Texas that weren't producing litters from champion lines were selling for $250-300. I would have choked if I had seen a pup costing over $500 that didn't poop gold. :lol:


I think you are on to something :shock: I live very far from mexico, and you honestly do not find breeders around here.. there is one in my state that i have just heard about (came across there website) it's www.blueboychihuahuas.com i need to see if they are legit for future refrence!! But anyway, chihuahuas are really really rare here.. i have seen some occasionally but you do not see them often.. so i often here a lot of the teacup stuff!!! 
Scoot cost us $650.00 USD and seeing what some of you paid i got a bargain!! Actually i didn't pay! Scoot was an early birthday present from my dad/stepmom. I got to pick him out and pick out all of his things and they said they would pay whatever price it took. So it was 650, plus 2 beds, a crate (which he only goes in if he is very naughty) a harness 4 collars 4 leads and lots of toys.. did i ever mention i spoil my baby???


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2005)

It's true...trying to find a breeder of Chis in the NY Metro area was VERY difficult...if they're not backyard breeders, they're really in the outskirts (way out near PA or Upstate NY)...maybe it's the colder climates that makes these dogs not a prefered pet to breed?
I was stunned at the reaction of so many who asked if Reuben was a Chi!? Like they'd never seen one before (and maybe they hadn't!)
Jill


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

$ 475 each for my girls.... but my breeder has decided to raise her prices dramatically since then so looks like i will be getting my next pup elsewhere....


----------



## FJW (Sep 14, 2004)

$100 for Grizzly

$100 for Nike

Plus free transportation from the Rescue in Texas to Wyoming
Plus free carrier
Plus free bowl and food
Plus free potty pads
(The last three items because they were being transported)


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I got Gracie from a foster mom for $250. When Gracie had to be put down after only 6 weeks, the foster mom gave Lily to me at no cost. Little did she know she was giving me something priceless.


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

My neighbor had an accidental litter between two chi/pom mixes, and she's charging $200 for my Scout. If she takes him to the vet and is responsible I'll pay $200, otherwise she's only getting $100. My mom wanted me to talk her down to $100 since it was an accidental litter and they aren't even pure bred, but she has lots of other people who would take Scout for $200 if we didn't, so I know she won't change her price.

So $200 it is.


----------



## lovemylittlegeeks (Aug 29, 2005)

I was blessed to get both my babies free. Guinevere belonged to my best friend (I think she paid 300-500 for her), when she was having to kennel her during the day (8+ hrs) she wanted her to have more and since I am a stay at home mommy she picked me to be her new mommy. Gawain belonged to 3 different people at my best friends work and again when his 3rd owner wasn't working out my best friend arranged for him to come to us. Aren't true friends grand


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

I got Taco for free from a backyard breeder that had a litter of 7 and couldn't get rid of the last two, so she gave them away. He isn't registered and is probably poorly bred, but that's OK-he's still my baby! I haven't checked on prices here in Indiana, but, I don't think they're that expensive. Someone else tried to give me a purebred chi puppy a while back, but I decided against it because I already have Taco and my Golden Retreiver, Buster. Now I wish I would have taken her.


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

I paid about 1000 for Tyson he isnt registered but that doesnt matter to me because im not going to show him or anything. but when i saw him i knew i had to have him so i didnt care if he was registered or not. As for my pom i think i paid like 600 for him and he is AKC registered.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

My chi CAME with a kennel, dog food, toys, a little bed, collar, harness, leash....So I claim world's best bargain!!!! I paid nothing.


----------



## Chihuahua Head (Sep 2, 2005)

I guess I should mention she wasn't a gift or anything...she just got dumped on my doorstep by an ex who obviously didn't see her for the amazing chi she is....what a stupid boy.......what was *I* thinking???


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo was a gift to me from my hubby after the loss of my last chi, Ricky. I was devastated after the loss of Ricky and never thought I would own another chi as there was absolutely no way I could love another like I loved him. All I can say, is chi love has a way of helping heal ones broken heart. I don't know now what I would do without him. He truly is the light of my life. I believe my husband gave $300 for Milo. He is priceless to me!


----------



## Helen (May 7, 2005)

I paid $500 for Tansy, and $450 for Molly.


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

Begeezus.....I have always sold my puppies about $250.00-$300.00. I give a 4 year genetics guarantee and have a lifetime take back clause.
I breed for the love of the breed, not for the money. But, maybe I should double my prices. LOL.


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

I paid £200 for gizzy with papers!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I got really lucky with Tito! He was selling for $250, and I only had to pay half. My friend paid the other half as a Christmas present to me. And for me, even $125 was pushing my limits!!


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

I paid $90 for Minka including spay, microchip, shots, food, and kennel. I got an awesome deal. I would have payed more.


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i paid 650 including shipping for vixie (so with shipping being around $200 i paid about 450) she was origionally 850 but because she was older the breeder sold her to me for 650 akc registered champion pedigree (i got good deal)
and since im getting dodger from the same breeder she told me shell charge me the same again even though again shed usually charge 850 for him and his brothers, thier father is champion as is their mother and grandmother...so i got good...full akc and she healthchecks all parents too for any kind of medical defects first (hips knees, eyes, genetics), this area is VERY expensive for puppies in general especially toy breeds, its the whole yuppy area going on wiht the fancy womene with money wanting those 'famous teacups" youd not belive the sudden influx of "BREEDERS" in this area (ny/ct) advertising their pups as teacups (even though 1 they dont exist and 2 there est adult weight is over 5lbs) for thousands...but of course where theres money to be made...theres always people who will drop what little morals they have to make said money...and to them...theres a special level of the underworld for them...*evil laugh*


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I paid $0 for both Sadie and Ritz. They are both rescues.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I paid about $1000 for each of my girls.
Koke was $750, but I flew out to get her and that was another $250.
Sandy was $1000.


----------



## TareG (Aug 13, 2005)

I agree that I think they are harder to find up here. There is only 1 breeder in my entire state that is even worth going to (and she is amazing! so good thing!...but none of the others are even so much as DECENT!, ugh) She is 2 hours away, and I am paying 800 USD for my pup. Some of the others go for as little as 400 though...she prices them based on their quality, bloodlines, and whether they are AKC registered.


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i paid $ 500.00 for both of my chi's 

which is 
$ 283.39 in pounds
$ 415.74 in EUR
$ 581.55 in CAD


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

$450 here....but shhhhhhh he thinks the "stork" brought him :wink:


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

SunnyFLMum said:


> $450 here....but shhhhhhh he thinks the "stork" brought him :wink:


He'll never hear the truth from me. :wink:


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Roie said:


> Cooper said:
> 
> 
> > =there is one in my state that i have just heard about (came across there website) it's www.blueboychihuahuas.com i need to see if they are legit for future refrence!! ???
> ...


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I paid £50 years ago for my first chi who was pedigree but not kc'd, Sully was £250 pedigree and kc regd,Penny was a rescue @£95,Fynn was £275 pedigree but not regd, Rosie was a rescue have papers but not regd and free.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

keeks £450 approx $900
new puppy £650 plus £50 travel cost approx $1300 but i was willing to pay up to £900 as that is about the average price for smooths at the moment


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

some chi pups are so overpriced 
but u would pay anything for the love of ur life puppy wise lol
jo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx i know i would


----------



## rubyk (Feb 28, 2005)

I paid $550.00 for my Ruby Ann. That is us dollars.
Sheryl


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison was $400. Rylie was $600.


----------



## Little G (Oct 16, 2005)

Well in Toronto where I'm originally from SO many ppl breed to make money its ridiculous, and pups start at $1500.00 cdn. 
Up in sudbury where I am now living (4 hours north) I know a breeder who charges $750.00 and up..usually it doesn't go higher than $850.00, which I think is completely reasonable.
The Canadian Chihuahua Rescue and Transport charges $200.00 per dog, which is amazing.
and I paid nothing for Goliath as he was a birthday present from my mom, albeit two months early, she paid $300.00, and he came with everything, as well as just having dental work done. 
Would I sell him for any of these amounts? NO , hes my bestest buddy and completely priceless.
I am Goliaths fourth home, and hes from either a puppy mill or backyard breeder, hes only 5lbs, but super long and super tall because hes so thin, he looks like a chi, all stretched out.
Though from coming from such a risky background, he has no health problems and is so incredibly loving, he never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## jo2004uk (Oct 16, 2005)

faye got a good deal but chi are so much more expensive here in the uk


----------



## Lori (Oct 31, 2005)

I paid $400 US for Gidget. She was up to date on shots, came with APRI papers that had never been sent in, and a 5 Generation APRI Pedigree certificate showing 4 ancestors who were champions. She is not spayed and is a short coat deer headed fawn and white. She weighs 5 lbs. and is 10 months old. I just got her a few days ago, as most of you know. She came with two nice beds, two nice canvas tote bags full of toys, her fave blankie, a nice Pet Taxi carrier, a huge supply of dog food ,two double food bowls, bath wipes, and a collar.

The cost was a little hard for me since I was going to save up for it instead of doing it all at once like I did, but she has turned out to be worth it of course. Her smile alone is worth every single penny. 

I did notice a huge price difference depending on where you live. In Kentucky, most chi's are $300-$350 tops for a puppy. I felt like I was being overcharge just a little bit, but the thing is...Gidget NEEDED me. She was being left alone way, way too much and her owner is not expected to live more than a couple of years. So this was about more than just getting a "pet", this was about a sweet little soul who needed me and I couldn't put a price on that!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG.. wow. Kahlua was merely $250 and her momma Eleanor was $50. =S


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow you got a bargain! In my case i paid a mere £850 for Fifi lol! Much more for the rest haha


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

$550.00 USD for Evian, Mousse was 450, but with shipping and everything ended up being $700.00... Thats a lot... I wouldnt of purchased for that price, if i hadnt of seen my booger haha I had to have him!


----------



## hwilbanks (Feb 10, 2010)

I paid $200 for Peanut, but I wouldn't call that breeder reputable. Well, she might have a reputation, alright, but not the best kind. I see people talking about paying LOTS of money (sometimes over $1,000!) and I'm amazed. I don't see those kinds of prices around here, and I still look even after we got Peanut. I think the most expensive pups I saw locally were for $300.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my goodness this is an old post! From 2005! But still interesting to read.


----------



## PupKins (Feb 14, 2010)

We paid $150 for Zoey from a lady we met at a Pet store while shopping for kitty litter-she is not purebred and is supposed to be chih/dach mix but she looks all chi to me!!


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

We paid $650 for Toby (thats in Aussie dollars)


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

I think it is interesting too not just the dollar amounts paid but the circumstances...ie. the shopping and met someone..who had baby chihuahua-s, etc. The rescue stories are great to read especially. I paid more that most but I live in the US New England and everything is pricey here and I wanted AKC reg, healthy guarentee and a whole lot of thiings because I am so careful....I expected to pay .


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I paid £800 for Darla and £100 for Daisy at the same time. x
Just did converter and was $1,360.44 for the 2 of them as of now.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I clicked on the $501 - $800 but when I converted £550 it came up as $833. So I am in the next bracket.. Mind I thought this was a good price as at the time dogs I was looking at (unregistered) were around £800 to £1200 which is around $1212 - $1818


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

I paid $200 for Daisy. She's a full Chi (long hair) with papers. After we got her, I tried to buy another from a place near us. They wanted 2500.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

mine were:

£1250 = $1887
£1500 = $2264
£1250 = $1887
£1000 = $1509


----------



## Pixie's_Mom (Mar 11, 2010)

I got Pixie for free. My Grandmother lives next to some neighbors that neglect their chi's in their backyard. Definitely not fixed, so you can guess how many pups they have back there. This itty bitty girl ended up in my Grandma's backyard. Grandma doesn't know how she got there, since she checked all along the fence and didn't say a way for her to get in. She's guessing maybe the neighbor's kids threw her over? Being malicious? No clue. Either way, the little baby girl was dirty, cold, full of worms and fleas, so Grandma called me to see if I could give her a home. She's my first rescue, and I love her to pieces! I can't believe those people would treat their dogs this way. It's just so sad and sickening


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

My 2 were both $1450. In some parts of UK they may as well be gold plated for the price!!
Its almost impossible to rescue too. They seem to turn up in rescues once in a blue moon.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Mine were:

£2100
£1900
£1700

haha and my bargain ugly pup - £995 dont ask! lol


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> oh my goodness this is an old post! From 2005! But still interesting to read.


don't you wonder what happened to the people who responded in 2005?!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> don't you wonder what happened to the people who responded in 2005?!


Yes i often wonder that myself.


----------



## miasowner (Jun 3, 2009)

I got Mia for $300. From what the breeder told me she's purebred (no papers but I didn't care, still don't). To me she was worth it now I can't imagine my life without her.


----------



## Little Miss Mollie (Mar 18, 2010)

I paid $600.00 each for both my Yorkies and forked over $1400.00 for Mollie. My husband thought I was nuts when I first showed her to him.....but all I heard the week before I bought her was "Are you getting your baby tonight?" He is as nuts as I am about her.


----------



## Fransheska101 (Oct 17, 2008)

Romeo was $400 in total. Hes from an AMAZING breeder, but I didnt buy him as a puppy  I got him at around 2 years old, so all the breeder charged me for was his neuter, and shipping

adopting an older dog from a breeder is something I wil TOTALLY do again. 
there are various reasons breeders adopt out older dogs to pet homes, in romeos case, he did NOT like the ring. 

Hes an amazing dog with an impecable pedigree, he was supposed to show and didn't like the ring. So I got this amazing, trained, socialized little guy for a bargain

(and didn't have to deal with potty training! lol)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie and Tootsie were given to me for free. I knew the owner very well and he knew the dogs would get an excellent home and that's all he cared about


----------



## DianeGibby (Apr 27, 2010)

I paid 225.00 or Buddy, he had all his vet records with him, up to date on wormings and shots, he is ACA registered, never heard of that, I only had heard about AKC. In Houston area there are many Chihuahua breeders and sometimes they have to sell them cheap to get ready for their next litter. Many are not registered at all just look full blooded. I see they sell them out of the back of pickups in grocery store parking lots for 200.00 I bought Buddy on Craig's list. There are so many puppies for sale I wonder what do they do with the ones that don't sell?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

paid $1000 for Baby-Love which at the time was the cheapest chihuahua I could find anywhere and Ninja I paid $800 and Prada was free because she is the offspring of Ninja and Baby


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Under $300 or $300 TOPS. 

Good lord these prices are outrageous you guys! Sheesh. But hey, you really can buy love!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

Bella was about $1950

it was a silly amount of money but where we were in The Netherlands they are REALLY in demand. Its the most densely populated country in Europe so people all have small dogs and pay crazy prices.

I had just lost my cat, had to leave all my family and friends in the UK and i was extremely lonely, so to us she was worth any amount. 

I know we could've waited till we returned to the UK and paid half but then we wouldn't have bella


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

Bean was $250, purebred and APRI papers (yes, I know....). Zoey was $200. I don't know if she's purebred but she, her siblings and her parents all look like it and are healthy and that's all that matters to me. Around here I would have paid $150 and up for any humane society dog and about that much for a chi rescue so I figure I got a good deal all the way around. Chis (even papered purebred ones) rarely go for much more than $600 around here, though. There's an abundance of (reputable) breeders here in Iowa.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I paid 200.00 for each Pip and Roo. Both from rescue.


----------



## babe (May 23, 2010)

i just worked out for sadie (my older lady)gizzy (my young man) and bella (my new baby girl) they cost me just under $1700 american and 2000 aussie dollars.. over here most sellers average between 800 and 2000 per pup and sex of dog.. i got lucky with bella this time as she was only $500 but i had to buy out of state..


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I wish I could revote. The puppy I am getting next week is costing me $500.  It's weird that I was so happy and eager to pay it! I thought I'd never want to pay that high!


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I got Lucy, my chix, 9 years ago from a rescue for 150usd. She was UTD on shots, spayed and microchipped.
I paid 50USD for Bailey, but by the time I get her spayed and her cherry eye taken care of I'll have around 500USD into her, and I've only had her for two weeks, so I pretty much took a trade off. However, Bailey was the one for us.

No papers. They mean nothing to me as I'm not breeding.


----------



## dragonsdesyre (May 2, 2010)

I paid $40.00 for Tiki...she was at the pound here in Albuquerque, NM. There were a ton of wawas there, but she claimed me. I always have loved a barain .


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

dragonsdesyre said:


> I paid $40.00 for Tiki...she was at the pound here in Albuquerque, NM. There were a ton of wawas there, but she claimed me. I always have loved a barain .


This is a cute response !!


----------



## Nina & Gidgets Mom (May 1, 2010)

My babies came from a breeder and are xshow dogs. Nina was $2500.00 and Gidget was $2000.00. I highly recommend to purchase from a reputable breeder. They are well worth the dollars!!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Mine were:
> 
> £2100
> £1900
> ...


i cant believe you paid them amounts , shocking how some breeders can be so money hungry.

my perfect little show girl cost me the least and baby my bitch from a puppy farm cost me the most. just goes to show that money doesn't always buy quality.
i wont say what mine cost each but the total for all 3 of mine was £2550 or $3,707.21


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Yes both my Chi's were under 1200... I'm in Canada you can buy show dogs here for 600-800 but the dogs under 3 pounds the breeders inflate upwards of 2000.00 it's quite sad.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lou_lou said:


> i cant believe you paid them amounts , shocking how some breeders can be so money hungry.
> 
> my perfect little show girl cost me the least and baby my bitch from a puppy farm cost me the most. just goes to show that money doesn't always buy quality.
> i wont say what mine cost each but the total for all 3 of mine was £2550 or $3,707.21


Yes i know the bad bit is i saw .. i wanted! My Tiny was the most, Fifi being the least!


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yes i know the bad bit is i saw .. i wanted! My Tiny was the most, Fifi being the least!


that's what happened to me when i went to see baby lol
the average prices you would pay from most of the breeders i know would be £600 to £800 for a boy and £700 to £1000 for a girl, with full pedigree and kc reg, anything over £1000 you would need to question. i know how much breeding costs and it really doesn't cost that much.


----------



## Chiva (May 2, 2010)

Poppy was cheap, only £500 (approx $730). May be having a wonderful new addition from across the pond who is going to be costing considerably more than the options in this poll lol!! I cant even bring myself to type how much that one will be!


----------

